# Raft Storage Question



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

The less you crinkle that PVC up, the better - I keep mine inflated on the trailer for those few winter months its not being used (covered with a tarp to protect from sunlight). If you can store it partly inflated so there's no stress on the seams and material that will be best and it'll allow for expansion and contraction due to temperature changes. 

Here's a better place to post a raft question:

http://boatertalk.com/forum/RaftZone

--Andy


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if PVC rafters use 303 protectant, but I've heard that if you roll hypalon, some people hose is down in 303 during storage period, and wipe dry when they re-inflate in the spring.

There's still lots of boating to be had out there, don't be putting your boat away yet! If nothing else, float fishing is supposed to be good right now!


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

if you have to roll it, do it like a giant joint, dont fold it in thirds like you would a hypalon boat. pvc rafts like wings, maravias, etc. dont like wrinkles when they roll, if the boat is dry it can crack, 303 is always good.


----------

